# Oscar Puddy Tat



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

Meet my beautiful puss cat Oscar:


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Janey (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww, what a gorgeous kitty


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

lovely looking cat


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG he's stunning! I just love any cats with ginger on them, I wanna pinch him and snuggle him!


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, he's gorgeous - had to laugh at the one of him on the hamster (?) cage...My two boys fight it out to sleep on top of the fishtank 

xxx


----------



## beth1471 (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pictures....u can see every single beautifull detail of oscar


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh wow, what a stunner - i think he plays the part of a fish quite well too!


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

it was actually being used as a hamster habitat at the time and I was cleaning it, I had popped into the kitchen to get something and there he was when I came back, yes he wants to be a hamster fish rofl


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pics of oscar hes gorgeous ,looks like hes telling you what he wants for his suppa waiting at hamster cage


----------



## Hannerr (Aug 3, 2008)

Aww he's so Cute  Great Pics


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

great pics, we have more photos of our cats rather than ourselves


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww he is so lush


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes gorgeous, one of my cats loves to sleep on top of my gerbil cage lol


----------

